# New Guy!!!



## Micky Santos (May 6, 2014)

Hey guys I'm new to IM.

Ive been reading for years and finally decided its time to join.
 Im looking for advice on nutrition, training with injuries, gear and PCT.
If anyone could point me in the right direction, I would greatly appreciate it. 

Thanx, Mick


----------



## sneedham (May 6, 2014)

Welcome Mick....

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## Riles (May 6, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## 1HungLo (May 6, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (May 7, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## StanG (May 7, 2014)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## blergs. (May 8, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## ashoprep1 (May 9, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## heavylifting1 (May 9, 2014)

Welcome to IMF!!


----------



## evolutionpep (May 19, 2014)

welcome!


----------

